# Problem with series 1 and TivoNet??



## puppy6789 (Jan 13, 2006)

I know, I know... before everyone starts telling me how old my old Tivo and network card is...... trust me, I'm definalty aware of it!! (btw, I do have my HD10-250 hacked and running as well at the moment... I'm just trying to get my old one back in service again).

Ok.. here's the setup....

Philips HR212 Series 1 with two drives (hacked)
InstantCake'd with 3.0 OS
TivoNet NIC installed and running (did manual load of drivers and changed the init scripts manually)

I can get in via TivoWeb, ping, telent.... all that good stuff. Since this is a virgin load (from PTVupgrade), it of course needs to go through the inital setup, which is where I've run into the problem. Even though I've enabled the backdoor codes for force the updates out over the NIC, it refuses to connect.

I've been digging around a good bit, and did manage to dig up some information on the "Ident.itcl" changes (located in the /tvlib/tcl/tv) directory for some people that were with ISPs that put them behind transparent proxies. Two problems there though: (1) I'm on DirecWay (and not behind a transparent proxy as far as I can tell), and (2) (more importantly) there is NO "Ident.itcl" file on my Tivo!!!

Just to provide a little more information, I'm behind a Netgear firewall (nothing fancy, just basic firewalling), and my Tivo is static IPed as well.

Can someone please let me know if they've had this problem before and if they were able to get around it??? To be honest, I don't mind shelling out for a new TurboNet card, but I want to be more certain that's actually the source of the problem before I do that.

Thanks in advance...

John


----------



## puppy6789 (Jan 13, 2006)

In looking at the tclient logs (from the web interface), it appears that it's still trying to initialize the modem every time I initiate the call process (e.g., I can still see it sening AT commands to the modem in the logs).

Is it possible that, even though the ",#401" code is in the dialing prefix, that it is still trying to go out over the modem???


----------

